# Planning a trip to Georgia Aquarium



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Just want to know if anyone has been and what I should expect?

Thanks


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

havent been there but its the worlds largest aquarium
expect some awesome whale shark


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I went there last Oct, it was a great trip I only got to spend half a day because the guys I went with wanted to other stuff. The 3 Million gallon tank is amazing, make sure you have lots of memory for you camera you will need it.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Should I go with one of the packages they have on the website? What's a good time to go?

Thanks


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

ya i've been, it was a spectacular experience, you can go under the tunnel and see sharks and whales swimming over you! amazing! man, how lucky are those employees - they get paid to see them fishies all day lol 

don't forget to visit the coke museum and cnn building, they're all nearby the aquarium!


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I had to go on the weekend because I was on a course down there. If school is in I would say that a weekday would be best closer to opening, if school is in then any time will be busy. 

I am uploading a couple of photos right now I will post them when they are done.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

And if you like baseball watch the atlanta brave....don't get lost though cause all the streets are name peachtree...haha...cause georgia has the most beautifull peach trees. When you come back tell me the definition of "southern bell"!!!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds like there is a lot to do.... I'm only planning to go on a weekend, still in the planning stage so don't know when exactly I'll be going.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We are driving down to Florida the second week of March with the Newport Aquarium and Georgia Aquarium among our list of things to do and have purchased tickets to.

Check out the CityPass for Atlanta.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

ok here are some pic, I just quickly picked out some of the over 400 I took, didn't edit any of them.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

you can do the aquarium, coke and cnn in 2 days no problem! just get a hotel within a walking distance to the train station to downtown. just be careful if you want to hang around downtown after sundown...don't go near houses where the windows are boarded heh


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Be vry carfull if you go to the zoo, you go through a hevy gang area, we had one of our guys being told "hes going to die today" by at least 3 people because of the colour of his shirt


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

pictures i took there: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=9410&id=729249853&l=cd2283e2b3


----------

